# Desi Entertainment > Mobile Entertainment >  Divxplayer For S60 3rd Edition

## RAHEN

* Divxplayer For S60 3rd Edition
* 
Divxplayer For S60 3rd Edition
 Forget Smartmovie now 
 Divx player
Symbian 9.1
 Its like smartmovie ,u can Play any Avi files ,With all options Same like SMARTMOVIE player for symbians
 And More no Need to Register Its Freeware 
 Test will all fullscreen views and landscape,porttrait etc etc .
 A better preference to Play all ur Avi Files.
 Now say GOODBYE to SMARTMOVIE players!!
 Compatiblity list:
 N3250,5500,E50,E60,E61,N71,N73,N80,N91,N92,N93
download here

----------


## snaz

Thank u
was looking for this

----------


## RAHEN

keep coming...

----------


## ViSIoN

thanks you...

----------


## artistic

hey my mobile is  nokia n82 ...when i proceed to install it...it sayz expierd cirtificate...what will i do!! :Frown:  :Frown: ...i will be ver thank ful if any one can tell me tha solution...:'(

----------


## Happy55

Hi go to Clock in Application and then go to the Settings and change the date to 2007 and then install t
his Applicatioo & u vil b able 2 use this application

----------


## thePluh

Thank You Very Much!

----------


## Tulip

Thanks Rahen

----------


## RAHEN

most welcome all of ya.

----------


## crizpy

thanks a lot..let me downlaod






> * Divxplayer For S60 3rd Edition
> * 
> Divxplayer For S60 3rd Edition
>  Forget Smartmovie now 
>  Divx player
> Symbian 9.1
>  Its like smartmovie ,u can Play any Avi files ,With all options Same like SMARTMOVIE player for symbians
>  And More no Need to Register Its Freeware 
>  Test will all fullscreen views and landscape,porttrait etc etc .
> ...

----------


## rocks007

show link formy mob

----------


## rocks007

thanks a lot..let me downlaod

----------


## rahul02guy

thanxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## godfather123

srtbnrtbrtbnrtbrtb

----------


## godfather123

xzxdtheedrbrdb

----------


## isee2isee

Thanks dude

----------


## Taimur Khan Bangash

Hey dear can i use it in my 3310 mobile set

----------


## Taimur Khan Bangash

Thanks for Sharing......

----------

